# Kontur füllen- immer runde Ecken



## Gianduja (3. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir jemand mal dieses Eigenart von PS erklären:

man füllt eine Kontur innen- die Kanten sind immer eckig.
Füllung "mitte" und "aussen"- und die Kanten sind immer rund, obwohl weiche Auswahlkante so klein als möglich gewählt wurde (0,2).

Gibts da nen Trick, bei den letzten beiden Varianten auch eckige Kanten zu bekommen?

danke euch,

Gianduja


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (3. August 2004)

Mit welchem Werkzeug hast du deine Formen erstellt? Ich würd da grundsätzlich auf das Pfadwerkzeug oder Vektormasken zurückgreifen.


----------



## German (3. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gianduja _
> *Gibts da nen Trick, bei den letzten beiden Varianten auch eckige Kanten zu bekommen?*


Auswahl vergrößern und Kontur innen füllen


----------



## Gianduja (4. August 2004)

@ spargs

Habe mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug gearbeitet.

@ German

Diese Variante mache ich auch manchmal, aber ich finds eigenartig, dass PS bei Kontur füllen- Mitte, Aussen die Kanten rund macht...


----------



## German (4. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gianduja _
> *aber ich finds eigenartig, dass PS bei Kontur füllen- Mitte, Aussen die Kanten rund macht... *


gibt ja nicht nur rechteckige Auswahlen, was soll denn dann bei einem Dreieck mit nem ganz spitzen Winkel geschehen? Da hast dann eine Kontur quer über Deine Arbeitsfläche


----------

